

Ask HN: Should 3 cofounders live together? - ffumarola

So, I'm sure plenty of you have faced this dilemma:<p>Myself and my 2 partners have gotten accepted into an accelerator/incubator. We are moving to NYC which is obviously expensive. One of the cofounders already lives there.<p>What is the best way to work out our living arrangements? Do we A) All live together in cramped quarters (it is NYC after all) or B) The one who already lives there continues his life as is and the 2 of us moving there get a place together?<p>Would love to hear all of your feedback about what has worked or things to lookout for! Thanks.
======
donofrip
I think keeping your expenses down is important. Even if you are independently
wealthy, running a tight personal budget will help you think more frugally
about your business expenses.

I live in NYC, and you will be surprised at how expensive it is. Take a look
at some of the surrounding areas. Around Hoboken (as Hoboken itself has gotten
expensive), parts of Queens and parts of Brooklyn are all relatively cheap.
You can find parts of Harlem that aren't too bad, and if you're willing to go
very north on the island, there are actual houses that are pretty cheap once
you get above Harlem. I would definitely suggest living together if you don't
think that social issues will be a problem (which would be a bad sign for your
startup regardless). I think getting yourself a little farther away from
Manhattan might also help keep some of the social distractions from popping up
--it can be tough to code late into the night when you see/hear people out and
about having a good time.

That's just my opinion and how I would approach the subject... I'm sure people
will have different suggestions.

~~~
ffumarola
We were actually looking at Brooklyn or Queens.

Two of us have been best friends since about 8 years old, so I don't think
social issues would be a problem there.

You pretty much have captured what my goal is: Be frugal to extend our runway
despite our personal savings.

~~~
donofrip
The farther out you go on the lines, the cheaper it will be. Be careful
though. Not everywhere in Queens and Brooklyn is safe.

Living farther out isn't that bad if you manage to find a spot near an express
line. I'm sure you're friend in NYC will know the tricks.

Good Luck!

------
rishi
If you can avoid it then yes. If you need to save cash then go for it. Most of
the founders I know live together because they need to save as much money as
possible. Once they start making a little bit more money they get their own
place.

You don't want things like dirty dishes to hurt the business.

------
beatpanda
Yes. I would recommend this even if you weren't building an app. If you really
want to learn about building things people want/will use, try iterating on a
chore chart. You learn a lot about human psychology quickly.

------
vipivip
Yes, if all three can get along then no problem, cost cutting also come into
play.

